# Post your BEFORE & AFTER SHOTS PLEASE



## Crazybikelady (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi everyone! I love seeing before and after shots, one "before" shot and one "after" shot. It's amazing how a little (or a LOT!) hard work can have such amazing results. If you'd post them here I would just love to see them in one spot  thanks... Wasn't sure if this thread exists already or not..


----------



## jpromo (Jan 7, 2014)

There are a couple of these floating around but since I can't find it right now, here are a few of my more dramatic transformations.

'71 Manta Ray. Only parts swapped were the wheel hoops and bars. Everything else cleaned original. Rode like new after having to carry it up the driveway upon purchase.







Then my '53 Panther. Bought in shambles at one of the MLC swaps. Made a promise that it would be a Panther once again. Many correct parts and cleaning time later..


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 7, 2014)

*Before and after shots*

My 37 elgin. Still not finished but this is what it looks like now.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 7, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> My 37 elgin. Still not finished but this is what it looks like now.




That's one wicked Elgin! Who manufactured that one? I don't recognize the frame but it looks like Westfield trademarks?


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 7, 2014)

*Awesome!!*

Love them!! Love getting that "BAMMM!"


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 7, 2014)

*Who manufactured this one?*

Westfield built. I wish I knew what model it is.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 7, 2014)

*My '55 Columbia & my '51 J.C.Higgins*

Here are a few before and after shots of two of my restorations.

 The first is a 1951 J.C.Higgins Ladies Color Flow, and the second
is a 1955 Columbia mens bike. I do all of the restorations myself except for the chrome.
 As you can see from the before shots, I really like a challenge.
 I find great satisfaction taking what some would consider is the worst condition bike
and turning it into a show piece.

   Thanks for looking.........................................Wayne


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 7, 2014)

*Super nice Wayne.lets keep this going!*

1936 rollfast zep.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 7, 2014)

Lov'n this. 'specially dat two tone green Higgins!


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 7, 2014)

Speaking of restoring the worst bike you can find- got this old farm bike out of Wisc., a 1951 Goodyear Hiway Patrol qualifies for that category- there wasn't one part that wasn't broken, bent, incorrect or missing....plus it had barnyard manure stuffed up inside the handlebars...wheeew! I think it lived under a pile of manure for 30 years! But I had a vision for it. Now, thousands of $$$$ later, it's my best riding bike. Especially like the siren for parades 







This is the first bike we restored, the bike that started the madness...a 1959 Roadmaster Skyrider. We picked it up off of C.L, advertised as "Garden Art". 
We decided it would be an interesting challenge. Certainly isn't a valuable bike, far less than what we put into it, but it was fun. Still have it.







Then I did a 1940 Ladies Elgin Sport Model, this one was pretty easy except that UPS lost the crank out of the bike box enroute the west coast, and I learned a lot about the differences between a Murray (as this one is) and Westfiled built Elgins. This one also rides fantastic and has a lot of NOS parts.







This 1941 Colson Clipper (we call it the Crusty Clipper)  has been seen all over CABE since Memory Lane last April- Nick bought it absentee bid from an auction in Tennesee, and Freqman/Shawn picked it up for him and delivered it to us in Ohio. Many hours and jars of Naval Jelly, and an orig chainguard, well what an amazing transformation. And it rides great too. And no one ever mistakes this one as a new repop bike! 







Enjoy!
Darcie


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 7, 2014)

I liked looking through your portfolio of pictures at the Andover Fun Fest show many great before and afters. Wish I could do the same, but I just don't have any afters and the few I do don't have befores.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 7, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> Speaking of restoring
> 
> This is the first bike we restored, the bike that started the madness...a 1959 Roadmaster Skyrider. We picked it up off of C.L, advertised as "Garden Art".
> We decided it would be an interesting challenge. Certainly isn't a valuable bike, far less than what we put into it, but it was fun. Still have it.
> ...





OH, THANKS SO MUCH for showing those, Darcie! Just somethin' about the before and after for me. Your bikes are amazing!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2014)

The first is my '37 Dayton Super Streamline that I restored. The second one is my '38 Elgin Robin--this ones a little different because it wasn't restored. I merely removed the ugly blue and yellow house paint. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 7, 2014)

Amazing how nice that Robin turned out!


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 7, 2014)

MAN!! I'm SO JEALOUS!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 7, 2014)

*Me too marie*

Shawn has some mad resto skills.


----------



## BikeMe (Jan 7, 2014)

*My special Special Cruiser....*





    Bought this on feebay about 6 years ago....first pic shows the bike as i got it...  Lucky for me, the near nos tank appeared on the bay about two months after i got the bike, and after i installed the tank, i latched onto a pair of nos Firestone high speed whitewalls....found the carrier, stripped and painted it, and just as i was about to strip and repaint a blue donor rear fender, i went to a bike swap meet and found a correct original paint rear fender!!!  I couldn't believe it!! 
   Anyway, here's the bike as it is now...  Still want to put a nice Lobdell saddle on it and take care of a few minor details, but i sure do like this bike!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 7, 2014)

*Wow!*

That bike looks amazing. Great job.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 7, 2014)

Sure does look amazing! !! What luck you had with all of the parts! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 7, 2014)

*37 colson vogue before and after*










Here are some before (as found -the actual CraigS list ad picture) ,after got home and after the De-Rustoration..

                                Gary J 
                                 SKIDKING'S VBC 
                                 TACOMA,WN


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 7, 2014)

*i have to look for the before picture*

1950 schwinn panther


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 7, 2014)

Huffman purchased on the Cabe.


----------



## wspeid (Jan 7, 2014)

1954 Schwinn Phantom 

BEFORE




AFTER


----------



## cl222 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have more than what its worth in it and its got reproduction parts that are not correct but it rides nice and is actually the bike I ride the most other than my sears master. 
Before 



After




That track in the background is pretty nice too. Doing a mile on the track is better than a mile on the hill the bike is on and that hill keeps going up at about a 50-60 degree angle for about 1/2 mile-3/4 a mile. Our XC coach kills us with it


----------



## prewarkid (Jan 7, 2014)

1936 autocycle.  
Before 


After




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## prewarkid (Jan 7, 2014)

48 b-6
Before 


After 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 8, 2014)

*Love those auto cycles*

Both of them are super sweet bikes.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Just a few of the before and after projects.*

51 Panther...before





After






late 60's Western Flyer "Sabre Flyer"...before




After





55 Columbia 3 Star...before (but, after vandalism)





After





49 "LaSale" Phantom...before





After






Obviously I needed more room....before





Under construction





Ahhhhh....after...should have made it bigger, I ran out of room quick


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 8, 2014)

Awesome bikes guys!! Those autocycles  
Nice barn, JD!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iverider (Jan 8, 2014)

Now that's a transformation!!! Nice pic too!



cl222 said:


> I have more than what its worth in it and its got reproduction parts that are not correct but it rides nice and is actually the bike I ride the most other than my sears master.
> Before
> 
> After
> ...


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 8, 2014)

'37 H.P. Snyder-built American Flyer...










'39 Elgin Deluxe


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 8, 2014)

39 Elgin Deluxe

[ATTACH=full said:
			
		

> 557971[/ATTACH]




Awesome!!! LOVING THAT ELGIN!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 8, 2014)

39 Elgin Deluxe

[ATTACH=full said:
			
		

> 557974[/ATTACH]




Awesome!!! LOVING THAT ELGIN!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 8, 2014)

*Before and after*

Not a lot of difference, but it does looks better,my 1946 BFg badged dx.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 8, 2014)

*Wow!!'*



Talewinds said:


> '37 H.P. Snyder-built American Flyer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great work on those bikes.outstanding.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2014)

Brian does nice work for sure.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2014)

Vogue is really unique!!!!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 8, 2014)

*20" Huffy*

Although not very collectable, This 1955 20" Huffy has a good story.
 Over 25 years ago, I found this on the side of the road on garbage day.
 Even back then, I saw the potential beauty. For the first 5 years or so I had it in my basement, then in the shed for the next 20 years.
 I finally decided last year that I would restore her. All of the parts are original to the bike except for the light, tires and seat pan.
Now this little girl can proudly stay in the basement with my 60 other bikes.
 Thanks for looking....................Wayne


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 8, 2014)

*1940 roadmaster befor and after*





1940 road master before and after de-rustoration


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 8, 2014)

*1937 ba67 bf schwinn bf goodrich before and after*

Found this on about 7 or so years back at a vintage auto swap meet..the olsd guy was about to set the seat in a puddle of water...grabbed it and bought it....fenders were crushed,reshapedby hand..turned out awesome ...


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 10, 2014)

*$20 Speedster*

Not a restore, more like a revive. Owner asked $10 and I gave $20.





Stripped it, got a LOT of rust off, cleaned and refreshed bearings and rear hub. Had tires from another project that I never used. Salvaged everything but the original nut off the bottom bracket, even saved the chain!


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 10, 2014)

Awesome guys... Thanks for all the shots! Gives me hope for all my crusty bikes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAT341 (Jan 10, 2014)

I was on a Military theme bike quest with this one.


----------



## Mungthetard (Jan 10, 2014)

*Anyone find parts for this I'll buy them*

View attachment 131762
View attachment 131766


----------



## Iverider (Jan 14, 2014)

Before






After





Still has a long way to go but it's a reliable rider for now.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 14, 2014)

One good Iver deserves another! Before


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 14, 2014)

And another!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 14, 2014)

Some Schwinn love! This was the before (Chrome) and after all


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 15, 2014)

WoW! ^ Those are Terrific! God I love me some Schwinns.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 15, 2014)

Jerry, great Military!!!


Schwinndoggy, that's a Horn and 3/4's!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 15, 2014)

*before and after*



schwinndoggy said:


> Some Schwinn love! This was the before (Chrome) and after all




love the ivers but that dx is smokin.


----------



## RustyK (Jan 15, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> love the ivers but that dx is smokin.




No lie, those blackwall's look amazing on that DX!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments, Guys! The Dx has the reverse scheme rims which IMO make it look great! So glad I did it that way! Thanks for noticing my Horn prowess, Bri!  However the horn is now gone. Ppl were always asking bout the horn and not even noticing the bike!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2015)

I finally decided to give my crusty '34 LaFrance an OA bath. Not a showstopper by any stretch but considering the paint had been both sun faded and heavily oxidized (read real rusty) I was able to save a little color. As far as I know this is the only complete, original '34 Huffman camel back in existence. You can read a short article on the first year (1934) Huffmans by going to the homepage of this site. V/r Shawn

Before...











After...


----------



## Sped Man (May 8, 2015)

Before:




After:


----------



## reginald (May 9, 2015)

*39/40 Hiawatha*

before/after....


----------



## wspeid (May 9, 2015)




----------



## dfa242 (May 17, 2015)

As found and after a very light cleaning - wheels and tires done.


----------



## mike j (May 17, 2015)

Really nice Dean, she's a new woman already!


----------



## syclesavage (May 18, 2015)

Before  

  After  

   After some more


----------



## jd56 (Jun 5, 2015)

1953 Murray Strato Line. 
Just elbow grease ( actually a WD40 bath / scrub, polishing compound and some liquid wax...and of course a brass wheel)

Before





After




It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 5, 2015)

*Before and after*

Here is a before and after.


----------



## RandomParts (Jun 5, 2015)

The '40 Deluxe looks pretty nice too.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 5, 2015)

My Westfield Motobike, a 1938 Hawthorne zep Black beauty HPsnyder built and a 1939 Colson Flyer!


----------



## mike j (Jun 5, 2015)

Really nice trio there. Great job on all of 'em.


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 6, 2015)

CAT341 said:


> I was on a Military theme bike quest with this one.




You can't go wrong with a military theme.


----------



## mike j (Jun 6, 2015)

*37 Colson*

Picked this one up from Bri-in-Ri at the last Dudley show. Bike Mike, rims & grips. Rustyjones supplied the fenders. Peddles from Bikewhorder. Goldengreek the truss rods, much of the rest grabbed at Copake & Trexlertown. Have been using Mara plating & polishing, Newark,N.J. (chainring & cranks, nickel) Excellent results, thanks to Gazube. Squeezed in 26x2.50 Maxxis.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 6, 2015)

1948 S4

Before




After 




It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jun 17, 2015)

1940 Elgin 4-Star Deluxe


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 18, 2015)

Nothing re-chromed, just bathed in oxalic acid and rubbed out with aluminum foil.  Bought a seat and grips otherwise it's all the original stuff.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 18, 2015)

*Before and after shots*

My 37 elgin. Rob.


----------



## cmarkley (Jun 18, 2015)

Wanted to play with powder coating some more.  PC both black and "chrome" over most of the bike.  Then used enamel, acrylic, and latex paint for different striping and such.  Going to see how things last and what it looks like in a year.  Just playing around in the garage.  It had house paint on it, so I did not feel bad taking it down to metal.


----------



## vincev (Jun 18, 2015)

Never thought this would clean up like it did.No parts changed.......


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 18, 2015)

*Before and after shots*



vincev said:


> Never thought this would clean up like it did.No parts changed.......View attachment 220803View attachment 220804



.  46 roadmaster.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 18, 2015)

Sorry Vince. Didn't mean to ride your post.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 19, 2015)

Still working on the 37-38 Fleetwood but, did get this very rare frontloader cleaned up and presentable again.

From this 




To this







It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56 (Dec 12, 2015)

1937 Westfield Seminole.
Been tastefully repainted white decades ago. 

Before







After







It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## jkent (Dec 12, 2015)

vincev said:


> Never thought this would clean up like it did.No parts changed.......View attachment 220803View attachment 220804




Someone has a thing for RED Bikes!
JKent


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 12, 2015)

*Before and after shots*

1939 Hiawatha with no OG paint.


----------



## rocketman (Dec 12, 2015)

Monark  super deluxe


----------



## THE STIG (Dec 12, 2015)

*Post your BEFORE & AFTER SHOTS*

before,,





after,,


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 12, 2015)

1938 Huffman built, LaFrance Super streamline.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 13, 2015)

BEFORE: A gift from a friend of this 63 Flightliner got m back into the hobby of vintage bikes. 




AFTER: Cleaned up after an oxalic bath, rebuild, new paint and some new whitewalls.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 13, 2015)

My 1941 Hawthorne All American. In last picture the bike was "upgraded" with chrome headlight bezel and Bob U distressed seat recover  (All foam came out from riding )









1938 Elgin Bluebird


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 13, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> before,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Group is a little big there Stig. What kinda gun and ammo are ya using?


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 13, 2015)

*Before and after shots*

My 46 huffman before and after all the nasty red house paint was removed.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 13, 2015)

I got my 1940 Western Flyer this year and did a cleanup without completely taking it apart yet; so it's not really done completely; but looks great. Rustjunkie  restored the seat to original specs; amazing craftsmanship.


----------



## Stanley (Dec 13, 2015)

Shelby 1930's

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 13, 2015)

*37 Shelby Moto-Bike*

Before and after. Then I found the ad for the bike and its the same bike.


----------



## then8j (Dec 13, 2015)

One of my favorite bikes I restored.


----------



## catfish (Dec 13, 2015)

Before.


----------



## catfish (Dec 13, 2015)

After.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 13, 2015)

catfish said:


> Before.



Nice aerocycle! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## rollfaster (Dec 13, 2015)

What a spectacular wingbar!


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Overhauler (Dec 13, 2015)

66 fastback
Lee.....


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Before and after*

Schwinn B6


----------



## partsguy (Dec 19, 2015)

My 1965 Silver Jet, all original paint and chrome. When I bought it in 2012:
















Now, what it looks like today (finished in spring 2014


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## rollfaster (Dec 19, 2015)

*Before and after shots*

1961 sears flightliner 2014 craigslist find. Actually found five minutes from my house.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## syclesavage (Dec 20, 2015)

Here's mine


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2016)

1924 Indian. V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 28, 2016)

Mercury pacemakers!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 28, 2016)

My 1941 BFG Streamliner, by Dan.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 29, 2016)

Elgin before and After.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Raleigh 'superbe' '57 custom


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 29, 2016)

My Rochester


----------



## COB (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 29, 2016)

jimbo53 said:


> View attachment 354558 View attachment 354559 View attachment 354560 View attachment 354561





Looks great Jim! So are you gonna be the "beverage guy" on the next ride? V/r Shawn


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 29, 2016)

Every bike club needs a beer (or water) hauler, but this is a HEAVY beast. Need to see how this barge pedals loaded up. Maybe put a cinder block in the box and see how it pedals around the 'hood.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Sped Man (Aug 30, 2016)

This is all I had of a Iver Johnson Super Mobicycle:





Currently (still missing a few parts


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 30, 2016)

Few more details and it will be done.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## the2finger (Aug 31, 2016)

1950 Mercury and two gallons of Evaporust


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Aug 31, 2016)

Before and after. 53 JC Higgins


----------



## StoneWoods (Aug 31, 2016)

My 52 or 3 higgins. The parts have been swapped a few times. No recent pics, sorry.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 1, 2016)

Before



After




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Sep 1, 2016)

Before




After



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Sep 1, 2016)

Before 





After




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Sep 1, 2016)

Before



After(s)







Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barto (Sep 1, 2016)

Nice to see this old thread come back to life...so many great bikes brought back from who knows what.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## bricycle (Sep 1, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> *37 Shelby Moto-Bike*
> 
> Before and after. Then I found the ad for the bike and its the same bike.
> 
> ...



using an old car for a table? not if I had it.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah a really expensive table. Thats my competition roadster.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 1, 2016)

The before and after pics are great!  Thought we'd posted one of the 1940 Huffman big tank with the others on page 1, but guess not: 

Before in the barn in WV, original owner's widow had an auction and we won it absentee bid, then had to drive 2200 miles to go get it (was worth it!).

The 1940 DX from the original owner "Dona", just needed a gentle cleaning and basic maintenance, tires and grips. Love the reverse paint guard and rack.

Darcie


----------



## jd56 (Sep 1, 2016)

Before




After




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Sep 1, 2016)

Before








After...brake cable isn't hooked up yet but, you get the idea.







Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Sep 1, 2016)

Before







After




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Sep 1, 2016)

Before





After




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 1, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> 1924 Indian. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 354489 View attachment 354490




What did ya use for paint removal on this one? It looks great.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 1, 2016)

Before 




After





Now a pair...for sale as a pair too.




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Sep 1, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> What did ya use for paint removal on this one? It looks great.



Brass cup brush on a power drill.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Sep 1, 2016)

Before / After


----------



## mike j (Sep 2, 2016)

B & A


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> What did ya use for paint removal on this one? It looks great.




Obviously not a brass cup on a power drill! Used a combination of Goof Off, lacquer thinner, sandpaper, a chisel, and an exacto knife with a ton of rags. The white stripe on the middle of the fender was the toughest that paint was rock hard. V/r Shawn


----------



## Shanewildasin (Sep 2, 2016)

Here is a Huffy good Vibrations, before,

 and after


----------



## Shanewildasin (Sep 2, 2016)

Here is my J.C Higgins before


and after


----------



## Barkeep (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## rollfaster (Sep 2, 2016)

41 BFG Streamliner. Not mine.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2016)

My Flying Merkel--work and photography courtesy of Dave Stromberger. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Obviously not a brass cup on a power drill! Used a combination of Goof Off, lacquer thinner, sandpaper, a chisel, and an exacto knife with a ton of rags. The white stripe on the middle of the fender was the toughest that paint was rock hard. V/r Shawn




Haha I assumed that. I think JD though I was talking about his colson. Cool, I've had some good results with goof off, but sometimes it seems to be alitte much. I'll give lacquer thinner a try too.  Thanks for the input


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Haha I assumed that. I think JD though I was talking about his colson. Cool, I've had some good results with goof off, but sometimes it seems to be alitte much. I'll give lacquer thinner a try too.  Thanks for the input



Careful I've found lacquer thinner to be even more aggressive than Goof Off. The original paint is a factor too. Some paints/colors such as the red on the Indian wanted to come off as soon as I touched them so I would have to work and area, let it dry and harden, and then come back to it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Careful I've found lacquer thinner to be even more aggressive than Goof Off. The original paint is a factor too. Some paints/colors such as the red on the Indian wanted to come off as soon as I touched them so I would have to work and area, let it dry and harden, and then come back to it. V/r Shawn




Really!? Wow, I'll have to be careful with the thinner then.  yeah I've noticed certain colors and paint react differently. ive had pretty good look with the goof off for the most part. Sometimes it just takes a little too much off.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Really!? Wow, I'll have to be careful with the thinner then.  yeah I've noticed certain colors and paint react differently. ive had pretty good look with the goof off for the most part. Sometimes it just takes a little too much off.





Todd (47jchiggins) says you can cut the Goof Off with mineral spirits. V/r Shawn


----------



## Djshakes (Sep 2, 2016)

TWBikesnstripes said:


> Before / AfterView attachment 355927 View attachment 355928 View attachment 355930



Was that blue original paint?  Looks like it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Djshakes said:


> Was that blue original paint?  Looks like it.



I sure hope not that would be a travesty. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Sep 2, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Obviously not a brass cup on a power drill! Used a combination of Goof Off, lacquer thinner, sandpaper, a chisel, and an exacto knife with a ton of rags. The white stripe on the middle of the fender was the toughest that paint was rock hard. V/r Shawn



Sorry Shawn, thought he was asking about the bare metal Colson.

I'm sure your labor was extensive, and you did a great job on that revival.
Definitely no brass cup brush was used on yours. Again sorry for not reading the post correctly.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## duey377 (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## dnc1 (Sep 3, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 355660 View attachment 355663



What is this bicycle? It's a fantastic looking machine, great job!


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 4, 2016)

My 1950 Schwinn Panther. 

Just need a nice set of original paint springer arms, pedals, and chrome original fenders.

Oh, and a good set of tires.


----------



## Stanley (Sep 5, 2016)

Wow! Ya'll rock!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Sep 5, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 5, 2016)

fboggs1986 said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk




Looking good Frank. I've been waiting for you to post about an awesome Schwinn find now that you are in the windy city! V/r Shawn


----------



## fboggs1986 (Sep 5, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Looking good Frank. I've been waiting for you to post about an awesome Schwinn find now that you are in the windy city! V/r Shawn



I know! I've been waiting for a good one to come up!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## duey377 (Sep 5, 2016)

Get's no better then that.awesome job.


----------



## mtnbikeman (Sep 7, 2016)

The before photo is not the best I took it in cramped space where I bought it.  

 


 Still waiting for grips.


----------



## mtnbikeman (Sep 9, 2016)

Here it is with the grips, not sure it makes a huge difference but it is done.


----------



## Bike Magnet (Dec 24, 2016)

1962 Columbia Firebolt:
The first picture is of the bike being taken home after first picking it up.
Before:



This picture captures the bike just a few days after redoing it in a slightly custom way.
After:


----------



## Bike Magnet (Dec 24, 2016)

This is my 1941 Dayton that I picked up in May. Just finished it this past weekend.
Before:



Another Slightly Custom Restoration
After:


----------



## John G04 (Dec 24, 2016)

My 1951 schwinn hornet found 2 years ago all it needed were some tires


----------



## JimK (Dec 27, 2016)

Here are two of mine

JimK


----------

